

Ask HN: Are 'weekend projects' just a way to grab attention? - nischalshetty

There are quite a few 'weekend project' titled submissions all the time and many of them make it to the HN homepage. With no disrespect, are these really weekend projects or just a way to grab everyone's attention and get to the homepage?<p>Do you think a weekend project would have a psychological edge making others upvote in awe?<p>Or am I getting it completely wrong and weekend projects really mean made over several weekends?
======
jkaljundi
Talking about weekend projects developed at events like
<http://garage48.org/>, two of the teams from these Garage48 events have won
Seedcamp investments and become real startups: <http://qminder.com/> and
<http://campalyst.com/>

So weekend projects can turn into real companies.

~~~
nischalshetty
could not access qminder but campalyst looks good...!

~~~
jkaljundi
Oops, wrote the wrong address, correct one is: <http://qminderapp.com/>

------
ykamakazi
I am not sure Why Weekend Project is the wrong way to tag these submissions. I
saw a similar post about people complaining about these being called
"startups". Personally I couldn't care less if the thing was built in 10
months or 2 days, It's more whether I would use the idea/ site or not.

------
_delirium
I read it somewhat metaphorically, equivalent to "side project" with a
connotation of a smallish off-hand side project, as opposed to a big multi-
month investment. May or may not have _actually_ been done in one weekend,
though some probably were.

~~~
nischalshetty
yeah, a side project makes more sense. I guess, if we look at them that way
they can also be called as weekend projects since it's not what someone
developed as a full time activity.

------
hobonumber1
I would suggest making the best product that you can. Whether it is
accomplished over a single weekend or not is irrelevant according to me. If
you release something unpolished, it won't make you look any better.

------
onur
You should really try it for once its very exciting to get all the wonderful
feedback from HN. You may even end up talking to the founders of some cool
startups.

~~~
nischalshetty
I sure will someday, but I just hope it turns out to be as well made as the
other apps :)

